# Is my toy poodle really "shedding" hair?



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Actually your OH is wrong. Poodles do shed but because of their curly hair most of the shed hair gets caught in their own coat which is why they have to be groomed so often. So it could be shed hair if there is only a little. 

How old is your pup? could be he is going through his coat change and that is why you are noticing it more?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Another HORRIBLE possibility is a kidney problem. It can cause hair loss, as can worms and vitamin deficiencies. Hope all is well and stays well. A very small amount of shedding can be normal as is the fluff left after grooming.
Eric.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You really should not find hair on your clothing. I would have your Vet check him out. A thyroid problem is another possibility.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

The coat might be not shedding but breaking off, due to decreased quality (which could come from a number of reasons) and/or increased wear (ditto).


----------

